# european mounts



## $bowhunter$ (Jun 28, 2010)

ok well my father just shot a buck and i am goin to euro mount it for him. the only prob is im not sure exactly what to do. will someone please exsplain the whole process to me?


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

TTT I'd like to know how to do that properly too.


----------



## BigDoggDarren (Oct 10, 2008)

3 ways to clean the skull and that is only step one.....

beetles, maceration, SLOW SIMMER

after that degrease and whiten


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

I am getting my 2010 Bull Moose done by Bone Zone here in Ontario Canada.

If you go the beetle route make sure the head is fresh, the beetles will not work on rotten/smelly meat so best to freeze if you are not going to have this method used right away if you choose to do it or send it out, Maceration I have seen but not had it done but I have seen some work in picture looks to also be a good method. Slow simmer I have tried and in my opinion it works but no where as clean as the first two unless you put a lot of work into it, scrape the left over cooked meat off and get every crack and void. 

Anyway after the work above then it is degrease and then bleach/whiten.

Lot of good folks doing this as a business and the cost is well within the "best to have the pro's do it" and it will give you long lasting results.

JMHO

Bob


----------



## $bowhunter$ (Jun 28, 2010)

where do you buy those flesh eating beetles?


----------



## MIbowhunter49 (Aug 5, 2010)

you can get them on ebay. its not something you just buy and let them go at it. it takes a lot of work to keep those suckers alive. hell, it takes a lot of work just to get enough of them alive to finish a deer skull.


----------



## kevinsulikowski (Feb 8, 2005)

your going to want to do macecration first your going to need a bucket or tub that the item will fit into then fill it with water and depending on where you live in the south just put it in a spot and let it do its thing youll need to change the water once a week in the north you will need to use a heater because its now cold a non glass aquarium heater will work there are a few that go over 90 find one of them glass ones will just break. it will take prob 3 weeks for all the meat to fall off. then you need to degrease wich you can do with the aquarium heater and some dawn dish soap. then whiten with 40 volume peroxide pm me if you need more info. beetles are too hard for one skull you need a ton to do a large skull and that takes time unless you spend alot and buy a big coleny but it would cost about the smae to just have it done


----------



## brash (Feb 21, 2009)

you can send them to me and i will do them. if you want to buy beetles to do your skull, its not worth it. to much prep for the beetles just to do one skull. maceration is ok but the smell is awful and i mean awful. simmering is another method but its labor intensive, having to be there to watch it and pull the meat off and repeating for hours. 40 volume peroxide is ok but i would/do use stronger. it cost the same and you get quicker and better results. just have to be very careful cause peroxide is dangerous, can burn your skin, and NEVER NEVER NEVER heat it. and dont use metal with the peroxide. if you get the peroxide on the rack it will whiten it also and then you have to recolor it. if your still going to do it yourself pm me and i will walk you through it step by step.

btw, after you buy all the stuff you need, it will be close to what you will pay for someone to do it.


----------



## redneckone (Nov 2, 2010)

Ok the fastest and easiest way i even know of is boil it and scrape off the meat and cartilage, bust out all the sinuses inside the skull and it will be clean and scent free. just don't over boil it cause the cartilage will get too soft and the skull will fall apart. it take me about 4 hrs from head to mounted on the wall finished. my avatar pic is of two i have done recently. The biggest part of it is the cut you make on the skull if it's to shallow the eye sockets are split and the roof of the mouth bone is gone. But seriously boil it for about 1.5 to 2 hours and just scrape it off. You can buy a 15.5 qt stockpot from walmart and it will fit. just enough water to cover the skull and not the antlers and monitor the water level. then peroxide it in the sun let dry and it's white and pretty. It also will finish off any tiny bits of stuff you missed. there are other opinions out there for the guys that dont wanna dig around with a pocketknife in a deer head but to each his own. This way works cause i do it to all my deer. But for those that are about to attack my post there is many ways to accomplish the task but this works for me, and if i can do it anyone can do it!


----------



## brash (Feb 21, 2009)

dont boil. makes the bone brittle. i personally like the looks of the sinuses all intact and having it bone white. the degreasing is the longest part which could take couple weeks. not an attack just dont want anybody to mess up that trophy, seen them fall apart from boiling and using bleach.


----------



## Deadeye_Hoyt (Aug 4, 2010)

Degreasing is a lot easier if you add Dawn to your water as you boil. It doesn't let that crap penetrate the skull as easily. Just my .02


----------



## Texan_Hunter (Aug 16, 2010)

How do you degrease a skull?


----------



## kevinsulikowski (Feb 8, 2005)

you degrease in a heated bath of water some use water and dawn and some use amonia, dawn and water. has to be heated 100 to 120. most people are building heated tanks with water heater element and t stat. I just picked up the parts hope to build one in the next week or so. it can take weeks to degrease some skulls depending on how much grease there is.


----------



## kevinsulikowski (Feb 8, 2005)

http://www.taxidermy.net/forum/index.php/topic,238448.0.html


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

This is one that i did all by researching the internet and finding out what works best for me.


----------



## Gig49 (Apr 25, 2010)

Looks great well done


----------



## nyhunter_74 (Nov 26, 2009)

Buckhavoc said:


> This is one that i did all by researching the internet and finding out what works best for me.
> 
> View attachment 946196


very nice job......i tried it on one of mine last week and it fell apart on me when I was pulling sinus out... :-(


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

http://www.eurobracket.com/ PM with Qs


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

i put mine in the dirt


----------

